# Bixby Oklahoma KCBS tour BBQ & Blues event



## denden28 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello all, May 5 is the 2012 Bixby BBQ & Blues festival. For those that don't know, Bixby is just south of Tulsa OK. I'll post an itinerary later of the event when its available.  This would be a great time to get together to share recipes ect. Then afterward, no reason we can't get together for some beers or hit one of the casinos in Tulsa! Post up guys!!


----------



## greenrn (Apr 27, 2012)

May 5th is a good day for me, but hubby has to work.


----------

